# Graduation party cook



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cooking for a buddy's daughter graduation party today, 8, 10 pd butts. And im trying to smoke pork belly for the 1st time, so picked up a 2.5 pd one at public. Crosshatched the skin and injected with white grape peach juice and swwet smoke q pork injection, and covered with butchers bbq rub. Gonna cook in oven at 550 to help render some of that fat for about 30 mins, then smoking for about 4 to 6 hours till done. Butts were injected and rubbed with same ingredients also, here's the pork belly before the prep, will get smoker pics once i open up again !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

About 3 hours in on butts


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pork belly


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow!!....it's lunch time and that looks mighty good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Yeah! Party goers will be happy!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, just ate my favorite peanut butter and nanna samwhich========now I'm hungry again!!! looks great!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

On a positive note the butts turned out great, on a negative note I had the pork belly on the top rack of my smoker and it was prob 275 ish and it burnt the crap out of the skin. Lol, looked burnt, tasted burnt and had the texture of concrete.haha .had to cut the skin off, rest of the belly looked like mayonaise after that, tasted it and it's actually pretty dang tasty.but overall back to the drawing board on pork belly. Though the mayonnaise would have been great as a sandwich spread! Haha!


----------

